

Before MIT Cops Arrested Aaron Swartz, Secret Service Took Over Investigation - edouard1234567
http://www.emptywheel.net/2013/01/13/two-days-before-cambridge-cops-arrested-aaron-swartz-secret-service-took-over-the-investigation/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=two-days-before-cambridge-cops-arrested-aaron-swartz-secret-service-took-over-the-investigation

======
chris_wot
This is crazy! WHY? JSTOR dropped everything, why is the Secret Service even
involved?

